# Discovered WW2 Japanese jetengine



## Grampa (Aug 3, 2009)

A blueprint of a forgotten planned jetengine for the Nakajima KI-201 Jetplane has been discovered.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw_XY9dl9s0_


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2009)

Great find, Grampa!

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## proton45 (Aug 3, 2009)

interesting...thanks


----------



## parsifal (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic. I wonder how similar the engine was to the German Jumo004 jet engine????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Aug 4, 2009)

great !


----------

